# Reef Distances



## dlewis (Oct 13, 2007)

Folks, Is there a chart that shows the distance to public reefs in either or both Alabama or Florida. I seem to remember one that showed distances from Alabama Point but can't find it online. Really interested in those within 9 miles. Thanks


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The Allen reef is about 9 miles out of orange beach.A little less

Hilton's chart/map at any of the local beach tackle shops will have it.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Google earth is free just upload waypoints and use cursor to pass


----------

